# Two Ficelle Bicycles



## 59ctd (May 17, 2022)

I have two Ficelle bikes that I bought new in the early 80's.  I am thinking about listing them in the classified section but I honestly have no idea what they are worth.  Both are complete and work but are rough from sitting in my shed for the past 25+ years.  I am certain all of the cables need replacing.  I bought these from Island Cycle in Mpls.  Many parts on both of them were changed when they were new.


----------



## juvela (May 17, 2022)

-----

thanks very much for sharing these two examples of the marque with the forum

AFAIK it was a marque exclusive to Island Cycle Supply Co., so at least a _de facto _house brand

the forum has had three or four prior discussion threads regarding examples; if wished, you could use the search function to bring them up...

both appear earlier than the purchase date you mention.  do not question your information.  it is possible they may have been old stock when purchased.  they appear to hail from the ~1973 time.

_BICYCLING! _magazine published a review of one about this time:  

#9

the white machine looks to be a model uprange from its blue companion

there appears to be the vestige of a tubing transfer there at the top of the seat tube

values & salability can vary widely depending on location and how listed

the marque is little known so it is unlikely you will find a shopper who is specifically searching for this name

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2022)

his and hers - that's a good-looking mixte


----------



## 59ctd (May 17, 2022)

Yes, when I bought them I knew they were old stock but still in their boxes.  Island Cycle had them up on the third floor of their warehouse.  I ran a very small bicycle sales and fixit shop in high school out of my parents basement.  I did sell a fair qty of these in all colors, sizes and models.  I thought the white one was a racer model but I am unsure.  The alloy cranks on this one are diff than I see in old Ficelle pictures found on this website.  My dad had a nice gold one but that went in a garage sale years ago.  The paint on both of them is really nicked up around the seat tube from a lock of some sort.   I think I will post them in the classifieds and see if anyone in the Twin Cities would like to come and pick them up and give them a new home.


----------

